# Female Betta's Oviposter



## Mutaki (Oct 28, 2007)

I've had my female Betta for about 4 months now, and she was perfect except for today. Her oviposter (the white thing between her head and her fins) seems to be hanging off of her. Besides that, she seems to be acting the same as she usually does. I'm worried. I hope it doesn't kill her. Has anyone else had the same problems? I can't find anything on Google.

I can post a picture later if that would help people.

edit: She seems to have lost the white spot completely now. There appeared to be some clear/white stuff coming from where it was. It's not a whole lot, just a little bit.

There's no other fish in the tank, but there are a few fake plants and a little cave, but I doubt she could have hurt herself with them.


----------



## im786daMan (Dec 10, 2007)

please post pics so we can help better!


----------



## Mutaki (Oct 28, 2007)

There's still a little bump there, but before it was white, now I can hardly see it. This morning the white bit was dangling. And what the picture shows is now what it looks like.

She's continuing to be as active as she usually is, so it's probably not severe.


----------



## im786daMan (Dec 10, 2007)

as long as she's active that's good. were you planning on breeding her? if not, then i wouldn't worry too much about it unless other parts start "falling off" but keep an eye on her for anything you notice questionable!


----------

